# Borsa Bella is wonderful!



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have to say you could not ask for a more wonderful person than Melissa at Borsa Bella. I order a Kindle DX Travel Bag on Thursday evening, it arrived in Ohio today, Saturday Priortiy Mail! The bag is great (Brown Moda) and her turn around time is even better, as I have to go to Pasadena this week for a conference and I have a beautiful bag to take with. Thanks Melissa and I hope you get lots and lots of orders. Nancy


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

That's great!!! Where are the pictures? I just ordered my 'Let's Do Lunch' Bag with a kindle pocket. I'm excited, but since it's a custom order, it will take about 2 weeks to make (she has a lot of custom orders) and then a few days to get here after that. I'm pumped!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That is incredibly fast shipping/turn around time!  Which one did you get?  I'm going to order a DX Travel Bag in Offwhite Oleander tomorrow too and can't wait to get it.  I don't have a DX, but will use it for my K2 and other necessities of life


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I ordered 4 things from her a couple weeks ago for my KDX. I got three sleeves and a travel bag.  She's amazing. I love her customer service, and she's fast. Depending on the product, the turn around time varies. I know that her bigger bags take longer. While, the Kindle bags take a few days.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorry I do not have a picture, my camera is on the blink.  But the Brown Moda I got was and is absolutely wonderful. I have it right now in the Amazon Leather cover (am going to change that as soon as Oberon comes out with the DX covers. Wine in Celtic Hound I think. it fits great and there is a zippered side pocket which holds my cords, light and earbuds! I love it. Have fun looking at her website. Nancy


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome. People have lots of good things to say about Borsa Bella bags.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

All these good storys I keep hearing push me closer and closer into buying a borsabella bag (of any style  )


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> All these good storys I keep hearing push me closer and closer into buying a borsabella bag (of any style )


Same here! I don't even need a bag with my Noreve arriving soon, but then I think I should protect my Noreve which protects my skin and Kindle ... AND I should get one that fits the K2 with cover AND one of the Let's Do Lunch bags with a Kindle pocket.
Plus, the bags look so nice and whenever someone mentions BorsaBella I go to the site again and find something else I love ...

This board makes my bank account empty.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> This board makes my bank account empty.


Mine too. I have been a member for less then a day and I have a list of things I want to order. *sigh* Borsa Bella is on that list. I am considering one of the k2 travel bags. Large enough to carry the essentials and they look to be very well made.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Dankinia said:


> Mine too. I have been a member for less then a day and I have a list of things I want to order. *sigh* Borsa Bella is on that list. I am considering one of the k2 travel bags. Large enough to carry the essentials and they look to be very well made.


Haha, I know what you mean. You should of seen me with my list. I've got a few things, but I'm still waiting for some skins.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL--wait until you guys venture into the Not Quite Kindle section.  You'll be enabled into all sorts of things over there!   

Seriously though, I do think that if you know what you're going to use a specific style for, you can't go wrong with a BB bag.  I load up my travel bag every morning with my Kindle, iPhone, and anything else I need.  It makes it easy to keep the basics close at hand.  With the summer weather, I frequently end up outside on the deck, and the bag means I can carry all that, plus one of the household cordless phones, completely hands free.  Which is good since my hands are usually full of either breakfast, lunch, or iced tea to enjoy outside!

To carry one as a full purse is doable, but can be snug--you'll need a slim wallet and fairly slim phone if you plan on using the front pocket.  If you have a lot you usually carry, you might want to add one of her gadget bags to hold that sort of stuff as you can hook them onto the travel bag easily.  Or maybe look into one of the larger bags--the Let's do Lunch or the tote.

Oh wait, that's more enabling, isn't it?


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Oh wait, that's more enabling, isn't it?


ROTFL!!


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I normally don't carry a purse around with me.  Just a small wallet, my cell phone, and my keys.  I tend to leave my book in the car unless I am going somewhere that I have to wait around.  I won't be leaving my Kindle in my car ever so to protect it I figured a case/bag would be good.  I ordered the DX size even though I ordered the K2 (the Kindle will arrive tomorrow.)  I figure that will give me a little extra room in case I want to take my ipod along as well.  Also if I ever decide to upgrade to the DX I won't need to order a new bag.  I ordered the bag last night and got a shipping confirmation this morning saying the bag would be on the way to me tomorrow.  I hope to have it by Thursday.  

I checked out the Not Quite Kindle section.  I quickly had a desire to make myself some tea.  

I think this whole forum is full of enablers.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have been using the Borsa Bella Bag I talked about at the beginning of this thread and I have to say it is sooooo great to use. Everything fits so nice. I was able to fit my light, charger, usb cord and car charger as well as a few personal items and I had no problems what so ever. Buy a Borsa Bella!!!! My bag and Kindle DX will get their workout this week traveling from Ohio to Pasadena. Have to see how it goes through the Airport security. Have a great day!!!! Nancy


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Dankinia said:


> I normally don't carry a purse around with me. Just a small wallet, my cell phone, and my keys. I tend to leave my book in the car unless I am going somewhere that I have to wait around. I won't be leaving my Kindle in my car ever so to protect it I figured a case/bag would be good. I ordered the DX size even though I ordered the K2 (the Kindle will arrive tomorrow.) I figure that will give me a little extra room in case I want to take my ipod along as well. Also if I ever decide to upgrade to the DX I won't need to order a new bag. I ordered the bag last night and got a shipping confirmation this morning saying the bag would be on the way to me tomorrow. I hope to have it by Thursday.
> 
> I checked out the Not Quite Kindle section. I quickly had a desire to make myself some tea.
> 
> I think this whole forum is full of enablers.


You are quite right about the huge numbers of enablers here :0) I ordered the Kindle DX travel bag for the same reasons you did. It will give me a little more room for my cell phone, wallet, etc. along with my Kindle. On her Etsy site Melissa says she puts her K2 in the front pocket of the DX bag and her necessitities in the larger purse part. I think it will work out well. BTW, I don't have a DX either (yet!).


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> "I load up my travel bag every morning with my Kindle, iPhone, and anything else I need. It makes it easy to keep the basics close at hand. With the summer weather, I frequently end up outside on the deck, and the bag means I can carry all that, plus one of the household cordless phones, completely hands free. Which is good since my hands are usually full of either breakfast, lunch, or iced tea to enjoy outside!"


VictoriaP what a great idea! I've been using a wicker basket lately, when I go outside, to carry house phone, cell phone, sunscreen, hair clips, paperback book, etc. Since I just received the K2 last week, I was thinking what to do about it outside. I do have a cover, but I don't want to get that dirty when I put it down to go in the pool or do some watering. Now I am going to have to go to the Borsa Bella site and check it out just for what you said. Great idea!

First it was saving up for the Kindle, then all these good ideas from everyone else. Geeze, all these accessories are adding up the cost of ownership.

But we love it, don't we?

Laurie


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

In about 1 week and 5 days my BB bag should either be on its way or already here... *dances*

The excitement is giving me headaches.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

The Borsa Bella Lunar Blue Kindle Travel Bag that I won here on KB came yesterday.    It is so pretty!  Such a high-quality product. I love the fact that it is machine-washable too. I couldn't believe it came so quickly; it got here (to Ohio) in less than a week, even with there being no mail on Saturday due to the 4th. I'm sure that this won't be my last Borsa Bella bag. Thank you, Melissa!


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Aren't her bags just great?  I just got the travel one for my K2 and I love it.  I used it the other day put my K2 in one pocket, my ipod in the zipper pocket and off I went.  I actually bought some fabric to send to Melissa and it came out great.  Plus she's so fast the turn around was amazing.


----------

